# A Quick intro



## kyrabbit (Jan 11, 2013)

Hello all!
I'm a hobby fancy keeper, just recently got interested in mice. I have two mice, Peanut and Bacon, who are a joy to have. Just wanted to introduce myself and all that fun stuff. Since my husband and I are new mouse parents, I figured it would be beneficial to join a forum where I can meet other mouse enthusiasts and better learn about these finicky and fun little critters. 

I don't have any pictures of Peanut as she isn't completely tame yet so she won't "sit pretty" for a camera at all, but she's a wild type agouti. She was the runt of a litter of boys I hand raised from just a week old. The boys have since been rehomed, and I purchased Bacon so that Peanut wouldn't get lonely and to help with the taming process (and it has helped TREMENDOUSLY! She isn't quite as flighty as before and will come to the side of the tank to check us out.)

Here's a picture of a Bacon. I'm not too sure on her colour. I'm thinking broken marked beige. She is a sweetheart nonetheless and loves to be held. She was the only mouse out of the litter who would crawl into my hand.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Welcome to the forum.  The picture is not showing up for me?


----------



## onionpencil (Jan 6, 2013)

nor me, but welcome!


----------



## Mary-Anne (Nov 4, 2012)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello and welcome


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome
we would love to see the pic if you can post it again


----------



## kyrabbit (Jan 11, 2013)

Brain fart...sorry guys!
I've had one helluva day, haha.









I just realized it looks like I'm pinching her tail. Just want to clarify that I'm not. She had just done a circle around my thumb before darting up my arm. She's almost just as hard to photograph :lol:


----------



## onionpencil (Jan 6, 2013)

she's a cutie 8D


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

very sweet


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------

